
PackLate.com Scores Seed Funding For Last-Minute Vacation Rental Service - sbarsh
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/12/packlate-funding/
======
MaysonL
Tech Bubble 2.0

------
dnsworks
Because FRBO, VRBO and Airbnb hadn't already saturated an already wet market?

